# Peaveys, Cant Hooks gotta try Logrite



## hamish (Jan 18, 2013)

Been working with a playing with peaveys,cant hooks and pike poles half my life, and never enjoyed it much, till I got a Logrite.

If I am heading to the mill or off into the bush I have one with me.

Now i have three of them, by far the best there is. They grab and they hold, backed by a Lifetime Warranty and for those that care, Made in the USA. 

My Hookers:
30" Mill special
48" Peavey
48" Cant Hook


Let get them to be a sponsor of AS.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 19, 2013)

Logrite does make great tools. They do bend on occasion.


----------



## Furious (Jan 19, 2013)

Just curious, where do you buy yours in Ontario? I am near Kingston myself...


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jan 19, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Logrite does make great tools. They do bend on occasion.



Kind-of brought a tear to me eyes!


:cry3:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jan 19, 2013)

Furious said:


> Just curious, where do you buy yours in Ontario? I am near Kingston myself...



Bailey's sells them. They are a sponsor, you can find them at the top of this page.
:cool2:


----------



## Furious (Jan 19, 2013)

True Muffler Bearing, if I can't find a dealer in Ontario I will order from a site sponsor, but shipping, taxes, brokerage and duties adds a lot to the price.... A $100 item can reach over $175 pretty quick crossing the border.:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 20, 2013)

I would like more infomation on how it got bent. I have a few Logrites, including the 76" one. Have had 2 big guys hanging off the end trying to roll a big log and no bends.
So just what does it really take to bend one ?

Rick


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 20, 2013)

My friend Andy is a stud. Nuff said


----------



## hamish (Jan 20, 2013)

Furious said:


> Just curious, where do you buy yours in Ontario? I am near Kingston myself...




30" mill specials can be had from Woodmizer or Norwood, as can the peaveys, but for the peaveys its cheaper to order one from your local Stihl dealer.


----------



## mad murdock (Jan 21, 2013)

Furious said:


> True Muffler Bearing, if I can't find a dealer in Ontario I will order from a site sponsor, but shipping, taxes, brokerage and duties adds a lot to the price.... A $100 item can reach over $175 pretty quick crossing the border.:msp_scared::msp_scared:



I don't know for sure for goods heading north, but for Canadian goods coming south, the duty is waived if it is something used in agricultural operations (forestry is Ag here in the states). Might be worth a call to Aduane, FWIW.


----------



## hamish (Jan 21, 2013)

mad murdock said:


> I don't know for sure for goods heading north, but for Canadian goods coming south, the duty is waived if it is something used in agricultural operations (forestry is Ag here in the states). Might be worth a call to Aduane, FWIW.



If the shipper in the US uses the right form and fills out the proper commodity code, it would be duty free. In dealing with companies in the US, specifically sponsors of AS, the only company that actually does this is Chainsawr out of Vermont.

Regardless, a 48" Peavey direct from Logrite is $105USD, Baileys $109.99, and at his local Stihl dealer $114.50CDN, either way he would have to pay 13% tax be it from the US or bought locally, but no shipping, which would add $30-50USD.


----------



## woodlotguy (Feb 14, 2013)

i would like to get a log rite peavey as well. I checked from wespur and shipping was going to about 100.00. My last order from Baileys was a set of firewood carriers and a bar of poison ivy soap(works well) and shipping was over 50.00.I was not aware that stihl dealers carried log rite products.Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 14, 2013)

woodlotguy said:


> i would like to get a log rite peavey as well. I checked from wespur and shipping was going to about 100.00. My last order from Baileys was a set of firewood carriers and a bar of poison ivy soap(works well) and shipping was over 50.00.I was not aware that stihl dealers carried log rite products.Thanks for the tip.



Baileys has FREE shipping on order over $99 bucks....limited time offer.


O.P.
I agree , 

also I use the hookaroon a lot more than I would have thought.


----------



## woodlotguy (Feb 14, 2013)

Baileys shipping is only free in the continental USA, still applies to Canadians, I think they only use Canada post ground service so it is very slow as well,usually two weeks or more.I have thought of getting a PO box in Ogdensburg NY and having it shipped there but do not have a whole lot of experience.The entire field of Arboriculture falls under agriculture should all gear be exempt from taxes? Hak met in Quebec also carries log rite I think.


----------



## cutforfun (Feb 14, 2013)

woodlotguy said:


> i would like to get a log rite peavey as well. I checked from wespur and shipping was going to about 100.00. My last order from Baileys was a set of firewood carriers and a bar of poison ivy soap(works well) and shipping was over 50.00.I was not aware that stihl dealers carried log rite products.Thanks for the tip.



stihl dealers do not carry log rite products, they buy them from log rite and slap some orange paint on them along with a stihl sticker


----------



## president (Jul 9, 2018)

2dogs said:


> Logrite does make great tools. They do bend on occasion.


not made to move a mother in law ,you;ll need a grapple yarder and then some!


----------



## rngrchad (Jul 9, 2018)

president said:


> not made to move a mother in law ,you;ll need a grapple yarder and then some!


WAHSHAHAHAH


----------

